# Cody 2 yrs old Today!!!!



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

My handsome boy Cody is TWO YEARS old Today!!!!!








He had a fun morning already, he went for a little walk and got a raw bone to chew on. He also played with his little sister, who will be 12 weeks this Friday!!!
Happy Birthday my baby!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday Cody!!! Now don't let that little sister of yours bully you around today.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Cody!!! Have a great day!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Heh... I think little sister ALREADY bullied him this morning








He is such a gentleman though, he lets her pull on his double-chin and jump on him, he just looks at me like "Mommy, can you remove her"


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy birthday wishes for Cody !!!








waiting for pics of the b-day celebration!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

to Cody! Hope you have a GREAT day!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Happy Birthday Cody, and many more.

Now be nice to little sis.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Happy B-Day Cody!!!


----------



## YANNI (Dec 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday Cody! Have fun with little
sister today! You're a big boy now but you can still act silly!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Cody!!!! have a wonderful day


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Cody!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: SuperpupHeh... I think little sister ALREADY bullied him this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Yep, that's exactly what Gala does to Ultro and how Ultro looks at me.







Poor abused boys.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 2nd Birthday Cody and many, many more.


----------

